# My puppy is becoming scared of other dogs!



## sandyw52 (Aug 19, 2016)

I've got a 5 month old puppy called Hugo and have posted on this forum before and received excellent advice!
We take him out and let him off lead regularly and have had no problems, he's always enjoyed having a play with other dogs.
However a few weeks ago a young beagle made a beeline for him and what started out as play ended up with the beagle chasing him and nipping slightly. The owners were completely oblivious and we ended up having to pick Hugo up as he was really frightened and desperate to get away.
Since then whenever he comes into contact with another dog they always seem to dominate him and he ends up looking really scared and submissive.
He's only a little dog, but his original genuine exuberance for play seems to have left him completely.
He does go to puppy training and has had no problems there, but there's a month's break and he doesn't go back until 11 January.
Somebody mentioned that it might be because he's not been castrated, and somebody else said it could have something to do with him being a black dog (??).
Sorry for the rambling post, any advice would be much appreciated. He's a gorgeous puppy with a lovely nature and it seems a shame.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Poor Hugo. Black dogs can be harder for some to read and entire males can have issues but he is quite young for that and it is more likely that he has just lost his confidence and the other dogs are reacting differently because of that. Pups also have puppy licence with older dogs which means the older dogs are usually more lenient and as they mature they lose that and this could be coming to the end for him. 

Possibly too late now for this year but it is often good to pair up with someone with puppy class with a pup with similar energy levels for a walk together so you can maybe try that when classes start back.

Until then I would be quite picky with the dogs I allowed him to mix with, if you know anyone else with dogs might be worth a visit if they are puppy friendly. Otherwise talk to people you meet out and about and only allow very quick meetings so he can start to get some confidence


----------



## sandyw52 (Aug 19, 2016)

Thanks for that 2nd hand gal.
I take on board your point about going on walks with someone from puppy class. We're moving onto another class in January so the dogs might be completely different, but it is something I will try to initiate if possible.
I have got a friend with a young Cockapoo who is very puppy friendly, I don't see her that often but will be doing in early January so that's something to look forward to.
I'll make sure he stays on lead when other dogs approach so I can control the situation until he gets his confidence back.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Just beware if he is on lead and the others are not he will feel even more vulnerable as he won't be able to move freely so possibly choose where you go with care (and beware the habits round here that every ill mannered dog who usually never gets walked seems to get walked at Christmas time)


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I don't know if it is true there but I find that a lot of people here look at lead walks as opportunities to socialize dogs. Invariably the dogs approaching us on leads are pulling and barking. My two are not fans. As I become alert, though, Beemer senses it and the situation escalates before it even begins. So I have to catch myself a lot. Being aware but not wary. Positioning myself and the dogs so that I provide a buffer if needed. Finding some friends and then pack walking will improve his confidence. I can tell a huge difference when my two walk with their friends than just by themselves. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Annabellam (Nov 3, 2015)

I am sure this was because of the latest incidence with the beagle. It can still be corrected before it becomes worse. I used the classical conditioning method on Sammy when i realized that he was afraid to interact. How it works is by pairing the scary thing with the thing it likes say a treat. You can leash him, and start at a distance whenever there are other dogs around. Start feeding the treats whenever there is a dog around and stop when they're gone. It will learn to associate the treats with the interactions and hopefully it can soon over come the fear. The training in January will be great for him.


----------

